# "Mud Boil Mayhem, Big Weather Beat Down"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Friday - Winds of Fury*

Just about when you think you've got it all figured out, Mother Nature will throw you a curve ball or two. Fishing feeding aggressively on hard wind and big weather is a given....to a point. With expectations of strong feeding activity on Fridays 30 knots and gusting, that was about the breaking point in my opinion.

As near as I could tell, the ripping wind just about scared the heck out of the fish and sent them off the flats and away from traditional wind driven patterns. I've seen it before, I'm just not sure what gives them the willies and sends them running for cover? I can tell you it was a seam ripper out there Friday and that's just about as close to the edge as I want to see it. Despite hauling a ton of water, we did manage to push up to near limits of Redfish in the middle slot.

*Saturday*

With nagging bone chilling rain and lingering through noon, I told the boys "lets do it another day" and I didn't hear any arguments.

*Sunday*

Gorgeous on the water today but the fish were a bit scattered for me. Black Drum made a big move out of the back country, I'm guessing Friday's weather spooked them out deeper and they are holding there. Redfish to the upper end of the slot weren't very aggressive until well after mid-day when things heated up a bit. That sent the rods bending regularly with the sound of the line singing in 10 knot winds from the east.

We managed full limits of Redfish to 27.5" along with a few token Black Drum in the 17-20" range.

*Monday*

The lodge welcomes PT Construction from Waco back for a spring run at the fish.

We'll see what tomorrow brings us, in the meantime, have a great start to the week and come see us when you get a chance.

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Better Weather Seldom Means....*

Better Fishing.

More aggessive bite today, raw with more big east winds. What water we lost is quickly being regained today. Limits of Redfish to 27", half limits of Black Drum in the 17-20" range.

Weather this February is rapidly changing and quickly unpredictable. If you plan on pushing toward the coast, pack more jackets than you think you will need. One minute it's sunny, the next it's overcast, cold, and rainy. Layers are the ticket, and that extra wind breaker won't do any good hanging in the closet. :cop:

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nice Warm Up, Fog This Morning*

_*Forward Looking Reflections*_

Heading through the week, we're looking at a nice warm up. You can tell the smell of spring is in the air and folks are beginning to come out of hybernation. On the phone, the familiar voices of our dearest guests looking at the calendar and getting pumped up about a day out on the water. It's a ritual repeated year over year and it just tickled me today as I paused for a minute to reflect on so many great days.

_*Capt. Kris Kelley*_

A few pictures from yesterday that didn't make the initial "cut".


----------

